# Please Help?



## RockyAndRiffRaf (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow i only joined tonight and this is my third thread 

Anyway, my mum got two goldfish and two shbumpkins (sp?) and recently one of the goldfish and one of the shbumpkins died, we noticed the shbumpkin lost its tail before it died and now the remaining one has lost its tail and looks ill  

I was wondering if the two types fish arent meant to be kept together maybe? Its making the family sad because now both remaining fish just lie at the bottom of the fish tank like the other two did just before they died, and its distressing to see tht both shbumpkins have lost their tails 

We scrubbed the tank out after the first two died but still the problem is happening, we are going on holiday soon and dont want to come back and find two dead fish 

Any Help Or Advice Would Be Very Much Appreciated, Thanks x


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

were the tails lost because they'd had a fight? 
i don't know much about old water fish sorry, you need to check the water conditions are ok with the testing kits and maybe go from there.
hope you manage to find out whats wrong and wish i could help more


----------



## RockyAndRiffRaf (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks For The Advice, I Think We're Taking A Water Sample To The Pet Shop On Monday


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

thats a good idea, they'll be able to put you right, hope it all goes well  let us know how it goes


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like one of the fish was a carrier of something.. I used to keep fancy fish with a couple of gold fish. they would be fine to keep together.

I once bought a fish from a shop and it had a bug on it.. It started to eat the front of the new fishes face.. My OH culled it but it must of had more than one on it and passed to another. we spotted it.. (my OH said I was obsessed) any way he got the fish out the tank and with tweezers removed it.

You will probably loose the last fish.. IMO I would cull it if the tale is far gone as it will not be able to swim.. if its not too far gone go the pet shop and ask for the correct ointment to treat the fish..

Cold water/ fancies get stressed quite easily and that could also be the cause.

I had two 3' setups with fancy/cold water fish ranging from 2" fish to two 6" Black moor fish.. 
Lost a whole tank by just introducing one fish.

I just have two red and white Oranda's I am thinking of adding a calico. But will take my time.. as had the other two a while..



Good luck with your fish. It can be quite heart breaking.


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Firstly you need to check the water condition, check for the PH and Nitrite levels.

Check this site out for Goldfish: Glimmering Goldfish Facts from A-Z including photos and disease diagram


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

could be fin rot ??? melafix is a good medcine for fish theres another one made by same company 2


----------



## mshaw86 (Oct 10, 2008)

NVM, didn't realise this thread was old


----------

